# Route ALL internet traffic through VPN?



## 7843 (Jun 30, 2004)

So, I'm paranoid about security, and I connect to wireless internet hotspots in some dodgy places.

So, my plan is to set up my Linksys BEFSX41 (yes, I'm on a budget!) to accept VPN connections. There seems to be a load of stuff on the internet about connecting from a client laptop, so I'll try some of that first (I won't have access to the router until about a weeks time, I'm just thinking ahead).

But, when I've got my laptop on a random wireless connection somewhere, I want to be able to connect to the vpn (using dyndns lol), and force all the internet traffic from my laptop to go through my vpn at home. Basically, I want to encrypt all my internet traffic.

I know it'll be slow and all, but I'd still like to do it.

But, my question is... how to make all the internet traffic on my laptop go through the vpn, or is that what happens anyway?

Cheers,

Badger.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

If you are using a standard VPN client, or perhaps something like Remote Desktop, then everything you will be doing will be protected - keep in mind you will be engaged in a virtual session with your home PC, and everything you are doing through there is encrypted.

If you simply establish a VPN connection transparently via Windows, then anything that requires VPN access will use it, otherwise regular stuff will route through the unprotected network.


----------



## 7843 (Jun 30, 2004)

Cellus said:


> If you simply establish a VPN connection transparently via Windows, then anything that requires VPN access will use it, otherwise regular stuff will route through the unprotected network.


That's what I thought... is there no way to force everything to use the vpn, whether it thinks it needs to or not?

I can vnc and things, but only if my laptop was on that network (I don't have access to anyone else's machines, only the router), but what do you mean by a 'standard vpn client'? Such as what?


----------



## 7843 (Jun 30, 2004)

No one any more suggestions?


----------

